# "Best - Czech Championship" vid



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Vid, 

I like Nago at 1:42, he makes things look really fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwsgQblg3RU&feature=related


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That was great, thanks for sharing. I liked this girl (she was as 2:27.) Then I looked at her pedigree and thought, NO WONDER! (I REALLY like her sire and grandsire







.)
(The dog after Nago, "Hard" is also a Falk son.)

Aika vom Schwarzen-Kessel


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDThat was great, thanks for sharing. I liked this girl (she was as 2:27.) Then I looked at her pedigree and thought, NO WONDER! (I REALLY like her sire and grandsire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half sister to Flash through Falk. I'm slightly biased.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Vasco Vikar... weird, Jack-- just weird-- is that GRIMM does that with his paw when he's giving focus and wants something really really BAD LOL!

This is awesome. What a super video! Thanks for finding this.

Yikes though.. I bet the helper's gotta have a great chiropractor!


----------



## TonyR (May 4, 2008)

Great video..I love the Czech bred GSD,s


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

GREAT video!!









Tracy- I agree, I really like Aika's pedigree.









The other cool thing, at about 2:36 is SG Dix z Perstatskeho mlyna, my new girl Darca's littermate.









Thanks for finding that Jack, it was cool to see Dix work!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Your welcome.

I am just trying to learn all about Czech dogs, and since Loki likes to attempt to destroy me in play, why not see what the grown ups look like









It was a fantastic vid, Patti, I loved Vikar as well.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

While learning about "Czech dogs" keep in mind that a LOT of the dogs in that video and others like it, while they may reside in CZ, MANY are at least 1/2 to 3/4 WG working lines.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Since others mentioned some of the dogs being realted to theirs, this female: Agata Vepeden (she is at 4:00) is realted to Siren. Agatas dam, Denny Bily Trpaslik, and Sirens grandsire Dar Bily Tsrpaslik are littermates.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDWhile learning about "Czech dogs" keep in mind that a LOT of the dogs in that video and others like it, while they may reside in CZ, MANY are at least 1/2 to 3/4 WG working lines.


Thank you, didn't know that


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome.








If you are ever bored, a lot of them are on the PDB if you want to look at their pedigrees.


----------

